# Singapore WTH?



## Rincewind (2/2/18)

Just had to share this tweet.

As Singapore Govt imposes a total ban on vaping today citing gateways and youth its interesting to read this comment. It’s the gateway FROM smoking that worries them most. Dear God..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BATMAN (2/2/18)

This is utterly ridiculous.
And as more countries do this,it will influence our Gvt to follow suite at some point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (2/2/18)

Singapore has the highest smoking rate in the world. Vested interests won the day.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hardtail1969 (2/2/18)

Andre said:


> Singapore has the highest smoking rate in the world. Vested interests won the day.



Follow the money


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (2/2/18)

Yip, I had a mixup with my baggage in Singapore where I normally transfer through, the custom guys take this rather seriously and it took loos I g all my juice and a whole lot of pleading not to loose me devices and batteries, would of lost them all now with this new law.


----------



## Huffapuff (2/2/18)

Isn't bubblegum illegal in Singapore? Strange place...


----------



## RayDeny (2/2/18)

Huffapuff said:


> Isn't bubblegum illegal in Singapore? Strange place...



Yes it is, SDG500 fine if you are caught chewing it.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (20/2/18)

Tsup Vape Naysh - We spoke about this topic in our podcast. Also raised some interesting points on this topic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn (27/3/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Tsup Vape Naysh - We spoke about this topic in our podcast. Also raised some interesting points on this topic.




Don't have time to watch the entire podcast, but we booking a trip to Bali, and the flight sees us having a stopover in Singapore. 
What's the story now. Can you not even pass through with goods? I don't want to really go and not be able to vape on my holiday for longer than a week. Also don't want to smoke stinkies either.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (27/3/18)

franshorn said:


> Don't have time to watch the entire podcast, but we booking a trip to Bali, and the flight sees us having a stopover in Singapore.
> What's the story now. Can you not even pass through with goods? I don't want to really go and not be able to vape on my holiday for longer than a week. Also don't want to smoke stinkies either.



Are you going through customs again in Singapore - or will you remain in transit with your connecting flight to Bali...? (Personally I would not risk putting my feet on Singapore soil with ANY vape gear in my suit case, or carry on baggage). These guys dont take sh!t.


----------



## RayDeny (27/3/18)

Yeh I go through Singapore every 4 weeks (transit and don’t leave the airport anymore) this last trip was the first time they gave my vape stuff a second look. Don’t try and go through there imagration as they WILL take all your vape stuff. Also, check on vaping in Bali as I’ve heard vaping is a no no there too

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## franshorn (27/3/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Are you going through customs again in Singapore - or will you remain in transit with your connecting flight to Bali...? (Personally I would not risk putting my feet on Singapore soil with ANY vape gear in my suit case, or carry on baggage). These guys dont take sh!t.



I assume only in transit, ie won't be leaving the terminal. 

We planning a holiday over new years in Bali. Who knows what laws will change until then. 


RayDeny said:


> Yeh I go through Singapore every 4 weeks (transit and don’t leave the airport anymore) this last trip was the first time they gave my vape stuff a second look. Don’t try and go through there imagration as they WILL take all your vape stuff. Also, check on vaping in Bali as I’ve heard vaping is a no no there too



I've heard Bali don't mind vaping. But yeah as above who knows what will happen until then. Just prefer flying with singapore airlines. Other options is cathay and emirates, and they are both sh!t compared to singapore airlines.


----------



## RayDeny (27/3/18)

franshorn said:


> I assume only in transit, ie won't be leaving the terminal.
> 
> We planning a holiday over new years in Bali. Who knows what laws will change until then.
> 
> ...



Singapore airlines is my preferred carrier as well, I still vape in the outside smoking areas in the terminal with no hassle even with security guards there.

It’s just this trip in was the first time i was questioned while going through the boarding gate. Now I don’t know if it’s pure coincidence or if it’s the new laws that came in.


----------



## franshorn (27/3/18)

RayDeny said:


> Singapore airlines is my preferred carrier as well, I still vape in the outside smoking areas in the terminal with no hassle even with security guards there.
> 
> It’s just this trip in was the first time i was questioned while going through the boarding gate. Now I don’t know if it’s pure coincidence or if it’s the new laws that came in.




Luckily with you going there so regularly, you can give me an update each time


----------



## RayDeny (27/3/18)

franshorn said:


> Luckily with you going there so regularly, you can give me an update each time



NP , I will be there again on Thursday.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (27/3/18)

RayDeny said:


> NP , I will be there again on Thursday.



Just be careful, its an outright ban - if you take it through immigration, it would be considered smuggling. If you stay in transit, and don't go through any security checks - you might be ok. But is it worth the risk?


----------



## Hooked (27/3/18)

I started a thread for Vaping in Different Countries. I've just added an article to it. 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-in-different-countries.t45129/#post-614114

If anyone has further information about the laws of a country / personal experience of being there, it would be much appreciated by all if you post in this thread.


----------



## franshorn (28/3/18)

Hooked said:


> I started a thread for Vaping in Different Countries. I've just added an article to it.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-in-different-countries.t45129/#post-614114
> 
> If anyone has further information about the laws of a country / personal experience of being there, it would be much appreciated by all if you post in this thread.


Thanks, I know about that thread. I did a search rather of the country and came accross this thread. 

Would be nice to include an index on the 1st post. Seems however legislation changes quite a bit, as in that thread it says vaping in bali is okay, couple post on it says its banned in indonesia. so which is it then


----------



## Hooked (28/3/18)

franshorn said:


> Thanks, I know about that thread. I did a search rather of the country and came accross this thread.
> 
> Would be nice to include an index on the 1st post. Seems however legislation changes quite a bit, as in that thread it says vaping in bali is okay, couple post on it says its banned in indonesia. so which is it then



@franshorn I don't know. I post what I find.


----------



## RichJB (28/3/18)

The media aren't very good at reporting accurately on vaping regulations. In that Sun article, it lists vaping as unregulated in India and "restricted" in SA (whatever that means). Vaping is unregulated in SA and banned in several Indian states. So it's not a very accurate guide, heh.


----------



## RayDeny (30/3/18)

Just landed back in CT , had a 8 hour layover in Singapore and no vaping problems while in transit. Had my Dani 25 with so it was not a small device. Note: I did not leave the terminal or go through customs.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

